# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مخالفت سازمان سنجش با تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم در سال ۱۴۰۰

## _Joseph_

بروز شده در 25 شهریور 99
مخالفت سازمان سنجش با تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم 1400
فاطمه زرین آمیزی سخنگوی سنجش درباره حذف کنکور نظام قدیم از کنکور ۱۴۰۰، اظهار داشت: در آزمون سراسری ۹۹ از کل جمعیتی که شرکت کردند حدود ۸۴ درصد داوطلب نظام جدید (۹۷۰ هزار نفر) در کل گروه های آزمایشی و ۱۶ درصد نظام قدیم (۱۹۶ هزار نفر) بودند.

وی با اشاره به درصد داوطلبانی که در سنوات گذشته دانش آموخته شده بودند، افزود: از نظر توزیع داوطلبی، ۵۶ درصد داوطلبان دانش آموخته سال جاری، ۲۳ درصد دانش آموخته سال قبل، ۸ درصد دانش آموخته ۲ سال قبل و ۱۳ درصد هم دانش آموخته چهار سال قبل و بیشتر بودند.

سخنگوی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با اشاره به کاهش داوطلبان نظام قدیم در کنکور ۱۴۰۰، خاطرنشان کرد: با توجه به آمارهای ۲ تا ۳ سال گذشته، پیش بینی می کنیم برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ این ۱۶ درصد نظام قدیم کنکور سراسری ۹۹ به هشت درصد یا کمتر تقلیل یابد.

زرین آمیزی بیشترین آمار داوطلبان نظام قدیم را در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی کنکور ۹۹ اعلام کرد و گفت: شورای سنجش و پذیرش ۲ سال قبل با برگزاری ۲ بار کنکور برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم موافقت کرد که آخرین دوره آن در کنکور سراسری ۹۹ بود. همچنین در کنکور سراسری ۹۹، ۲ نوع سوال برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید طراحی شد که البته بیشتر داوطلبان نظام قدیم، در کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کردند.

این مقام مسوول سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ادامه داد: با توجه به جمعیت کم داوطلبان نظام قدیم از نظر تاثیر محتوای دروس، این موضوع با سند تحول بنیادین آموزش و پرورش و نقشه جامع علمی کشور همخوانی ندارد؛ بنابراین برگزاری آزمون نظام قدیم قابلیت اجرایی شدن در کنکور ۱۴۰۰ نخواهد داشت.

وی تاکید کرد: شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای آخرین بار سال گذشته درباره برگزاری آخرین دوره آزمون نظام قدیم تصمیم گیری کرد؛ از سوی دیگر، جمعیت داوطلبان نظام قدیم آن قدر قابل توجه نیست که قسمت اعظم کنکور را تحت تاثیر خود قرار دهد.

زرین آمیزی افزود: اگر قرار باشد همچنان تنوع سوالات و تفاوت نظام آموزشی وجود داشته باشد و همترازی هر دو نظام را رعایت کنیم، همخوانی با ۲ سند یاد شده امکانپذیر نیست.

رئیس سازمان سنجش : کنکور 1400 قابلیت اجرایی ندارد
دکتر ابراهیم خدایی درباره تقاضای تمدید نظام قدیم آموزش متوسطه در طرح سوالات کنکور سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰ گفت: بررسی ما نشان می‌دهد که افرادی متقاضی تمدید نظام قدیم در کنکور هستند که تاکنون حداقل سه بار در کنکور با سوالات نظام قدیم امتحان داده اند. برخی از این افراد بیش از ۴ یا ۵ بار بیشتر در کنکور شرکت کرده اند.



سال ۹۹ آخرین سال طراحی دو نوع سوال برای کنکور بود
وی تاکید کرد: سال ۹۷ آخرین سال کنکور برای نظام قدیم آموزش متوسطه بود اما شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو آن را برای سال ۹۸ تمدید کرد. سال ۹۸ نیز شورا استثناً طراحی دو نوع سوال را برای دو نظام آموزش متوسطه برای کنکور سال ۹۹ تمدید کرد و اعلام شد که آخرین سال طراحی دو نوع سوال برای کنکور خواهد بود.

رئیس سازمان سنجش با اشاره به آمار داوطلبان کنکور سراسری از دو نظام آموزش متوسطه و تأثیر این موضوع در طراحی دو نوع سوال گفت: امسال از حدود یک میلیون و ۱۶۶ هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور سراسری در مجموع گروه‌های آزمایشی ۱۹۶ هزار نفر از نظام قدیم و ۹۶۹ هزار نفر از نظام جدید در آزمون شرکت کردند و درصدهای اعلام شده در رسانه‌ها از قبیل ۶۰۰ هزار نفر نظام قدیم صحیح نیست. در مجموع امسال ۸۳.۲ درصد داوطلبان نظام جدید و ۱۶.۸ درصد نظام قدیم بوده اند.

۱۳ درصد داوطلبان بیش از ۴ سال پشت کنکور هستند
وی افزود: در واقع توزیع داوطلبی به این صورت است که ۵۶ درصد داوطلب سال جاری، ۲۳ درصد داوطلب سال قبل، ۸ درصد داوطلب سال ماقبل و ۱۳ درصد داوطلب چهار سال و بیشتر پشت کنکوری هستند.

خدایی یادآور شد: براساس توزیع های آماری داوطلبان طی سالهای گذشته پیش بینی می‌شود در سال ۱۴۰۰ حدود ۸ از ۱۶ درصد فعلی کم می‌شود و ۹۲ درصد داوطلبان از نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه باشند. امسال توزیع نظام آموزش متوسطه نیز به این ترتیب بود که در گروه ریاضی ۹۰ درصد، در گروه علوم انسانی ۸۸ درصد، در گروه هنر ۹۰ درصد، در گروه زبان ۸۸ درصد و در گروه تجربی ۷۷ درصد داوطلب نظام جدید بودند.

سال آینده زیر ۸ درصد کل داوطلبان از نظام قدیم آموزش متوسطه هستند

وی خاطرنشان کرد: بیشترین داوطلب نظام قدیم آموزش متوسطه ۱۱۷ هزار نفر در گروه تجربی بودند و در بقیه گروه‌های آزمایشی تعداد اندکی نظام قدیم بودند. در نهایت ممکن است سال آینده زیر ۸ درصد کل داوطلبان از نظام قدیم باشند که اکثریت این افراد در گروه تجربی خواهند بود لذا براساس توزیع های آماری پیش بینی می‌شود در سال آینده حدود ۸۰ هزار نفر نظام قدیم داشته باشیم که حدود ۶۰ هزار نفر از این تعداد در تجربی خواهند بود.

محتوای دروس نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه باید به صورت کامل پوشش داده شود

رئیس سازمان سنجش درباره تأثیر طراحی دو نوع سوال بر اساس تفاوت نظام آموزش متوسطه یادآور شد: زمانی که دو نوع سوال طراحی می‌شود برای اینکه سطح دشواری و سختی و همترازی هر دو نظام آموزشی رعایت شود بخش عمده ایی از سوالات از مباحث مشترک دو نظام انجام می‌گیرد و این در حالی است که نظام آموزش متوسطه حدود ۶ سال است که عوض شده است و طراحی بخشی از آن نمی‌تواند نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه را به صورت کامل پوشش دهد و از نظر تأثیر محتوای دروس این موضوع با سند تحول بنیادین آموزش و پرورش و نقشه جامع علمی کشور همخوانی ندارد.

وی اضافه کرد: افرادی هستند که به دلیل رشته‌های پرطرفدار گروه تجربی سه یا چهار بار در کنکور شرکت کرده اند و نمی‌توان کل نظام آموزشی متوسطه را معطل این بحث کرد. به هر حال از میان یک میلیون داوطلب کنکوری حدود ۱۰ هزار معترض برای طراحی سوال از نظام قدیم آموزش متوسطه طبیعی است.

خدایی اظهار داشت: این موضوع در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی توضیح داده شد و بعید است که شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تصمیم دیگری برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ اتخاذ کند

----------


## Farnooshh

قطعی شد دیگه  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## _Joseph_

> قطعی شد دیگه


هنوز بیانیه رسمی نداده ولی بله دیگه سال بعد نظام قدیم نداریم

----------


## jun_216

زیادم قدیمیا نگران نباشن درس ها زیاد تغییر نکردن و ساده شدن فقط مشکل هزینه ی مجدد کتاب تسته که میتونین مال کنکوریای ۹۹ که دارن میفروشن رو با قیمت پایینتر بخرین ............اگه قراره پشت کنکور بمونین آرزو میکنم سال بعد آخرین کنکورتون باشه و به هدفاتون برسین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط jun_216


زیادم قدیمیا نگران نباشن درس ها زیاد تغییر نکردن و ساده شدن فقط مشکل هزینه ی مجدد کتاب تسته که میتونین مال کنکوریای ۹۹ که دارن میفروشن رو با قیمت پایینتر بخرین ............اگه قراره پشت کنکور بمونین آرزو میکنم سال بعد آخرین کنکورتون باشه و به هدفاتون برسین


جدا از هزینه کتاب متاسفانه تغییرات مطالب زیاده فکر کنم و نمیشه از منابع 99استفاده کرد*

----------


## Manley

> *
> جدا از هزینه کتاب متاسفانه تغییرات مطالب زیاده فکر کنم و نمیشه از منابع 99استفاده کرد*


چه بد شد
ولی میگن زیست و دینی تغییرات کلی داشته ونیاز به تهیه منابع جدید داره
باقی رو همون ۹۹ میشه استفاده کرد

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (23): 



گردن کلفتان دم در دانشگاه
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## dr.eliot

سلام دوستانی که نظام قدیم هستین چیکار کردین منابع خریدین آخه هنوز معلوم نشده سال دیگه نظام قدیم هست یا نه به نظرتون چیکار باید کرد منابع جدید بخرم یا بازم وایسم من مشترکات رو شروع کردم و دارم میخونم کی بالاخره مشخص میشه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستانی که نظام قدیم هستین چیکار کردین منابع خریدین آخه هنوز معلوم نشده سال دیگه نظام قدیم هست یا نه به نظرتون چیکار باید کرد منابع جدید بخرم یا بازم وایسم من مشترکات رو شروع کردم و دارم میخونم کی بالاخره مشخص میشه؟


سه راه دارین ۱)پول بدید و منابع نظام جدید رو بخرید و شروع کنید اصلا انگار نه انگار که دو نظام هست یا نیست ۲)وایستید تا از این مسئولین خدا بگم چیکارشون نکنه صدایی دربیاد که نظام قدیم هست یا نیست و وقتتون رو بسوزونید۳)از میاحث مشترک شروع کنید به خواندن تا مشخص بشه ولی این رو در نظر بگیرید شاید اصلا مشخص نشه دقیقا و بیانیه نده سنجش چونکه بیانیه اش رو بهمن۹۸ داده نسبت به کنکور ۱۴۰۰ منتظر بیانیه نباشید به نظرممن خودم گزینه اول رو انتخاب کردم هر چقدر حاشیه کمتر بهتر

----------


## 29149680640

> سه راه دارین ۱)پول بدید و منابع نظام جدید رو بخرید و شروع کنید اصلا انگار نه انگار که دو نظام هست یا نیست ۲)وایستید تا از این مسئولین خدا بگم چیکارشون نکنه صدایی دربیاد که نظام قدیم هست یا نیست و وقتتون رو بسوزونید۳)از میاحث مشترک شروع کنید به خواندن تا مشخص بشه ولی این رو در نظر بگیرید شاید اصلا مشخص نشه دقیقا و بیانیه نده سنجش چونکه بیانیه اش رو بهمن۹۸ داده نسبت به کنکور ۱۴۰۰ منتظر بیانیه نباشید به نظرممن خودم گزینه اول رو انتخاب کردم هر چقدر حاشیه کمتر بهتر


آخه تو پول داری منابع نظام جدید می خری 90درصد نظام قدیم پول یه کتاب رو ندارن چه برسه به همش التماس تفکر

----------


## _Joseph_

> آخه تو پول داری منابع نظام جدید می خری 90درصد نظام قدیم پول یه کتاب رو ندارن چه برسه به همش التماس تفکر


یاد بگیر قضاوت نکنی من پول منابعم رو از یکی از بستگان قرض گرفتم و حتی به پدر و مادرم هم نگفتم چون نمیخواستم بعد چند بار کنکور دادن شرمندگیشون رو ببینم و یا حتی بحث صورت بگیره در مورد تغییر نظامیاد بگیر باطن خودت رو با ظاهر دیگران مقایسه نکنی میدونم برای همه شرایط سخته حتی واقعا اگه بگم شرایط من از شما هم شاید سخت تر باشه پس نا دیده و درک نکرده قضاوت نکن کسی رو ولی چاره هم نداریم واقعا چاره ای هست؟؟اگه بری تاپیک های تمدید رو ببینی بیشتر از همه من بی پول و درمانده برای تمدید تلاش کردم ولی نشد که بشه الآن باید چیکار کنم به نظرت

----------


## Bahar1377

بچه های نظام قدیمی که سال دیگه نظام‌ جدید شرکت می کنند. یعنی هیچکدوم از کتابای نظام قدیم قابل استفاده نیست؟؟؟؟!!! همشو بریزیم دور؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه های نظام قدیمی که سال دیگه نظام‌ جدید شرکت می کنند. یعنی هیچکدوم از کتابای نظام قدیم قابل استفاده نیست؟؟؟؟!!! همشو بریزیم دور؟


ازتستهاشون میتونی برای مباحث مشترک استفاده کنی 
دروس فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی و هندسه مباحث مشترک زیاد داره میتونی برای تست بیشتر و حتی یادگیری بعضی مباحث ازشون استفاده کنی
برای عربی هم پیشنهاد میکنم اول عربی نظام قدیم رو یبار دوره کنید بهتره بعد بیایید نظام جدید و میشه برای عربی هم از مباحث مشترک از تستهای کتب قدیم استفاده کرد

----------


## SkyWalker313

> یاد بگیر قضاوت نکنی من پول منابعم رو از یکی از بستگان قرض گرفتم و حتی به پدر و مادرم هم نگفتم چون نمیخواستم بعد چند بار کنکور دادن شرمندگیشون رو ببینم و یا حتی بحث صورت بگیره در مورد تغییر نظامیاد بگیر باطن خودت رو با ظاهر دیگران مقایسه نکنی میدونم برای همه شرایط سخته حتی واقعا اگه بگم شرایط من از شما هم شاید سخت تر باشه پس نا دیده و درک نکرده قضاوت نکن کسی رو ولی چاره هم نداریم واقعا چاره ای هست؟؟اگه بری تاپیک های تمدید رو ببینی بیشتر از همه من بی پول و درمانده برای تمدید تلاش کردم ولی نشد که بشه الآن باید چیکار کنم به نظرت


اصن پولم داشته باشی بخری کتابارو
پولداری اصن
گناه کردی؟
وقت خودتو با توضیح دادن این چیزا به این جور آدما هدر نده

----------


## Bahar1377

> ازتستهاشون میتونی برای مباحث مشترک استفاده کنی 
> دروس فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی و هندسه مباحث مشترک زیاد داره میتونی برای تست بیشتر و حتی یادگیری بعضی مباحث ازشون استفاده کنی
> برای عربی هم پیشنهاد میکنم اول عربی نظام قدیم رو یبار دوره کنید بهتره بعد بیایید نظام جدید و میشه برای عربی هم از مباحث مشترک از تستهای کتب قدیم استفاده کرد


مرسی از راهنماییتون، امسال الحمدلله عربی و 2 7 زدم. عربی شنیدم قواعدش کمتر از نظام قدیمه، درسته؟
شما مباحث مشترک و میدونی چیا هستند ، همه درسا رو میخوام بدونم؟

----------


## Bahar1377

بچه ها اصلا هیچ احتمالی نداره که نظام قدیم تمدید شه؟؟؟!!!
من نظام قدیم میخوام :Yahoo (19):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> بچه ها اصلا هیچ احتمالی نداره که نظام قدیم تمدید شه؟؟؟!!!
> من نظام قدیم میخوام


کمپینش توی تلگرام فعاله هنوز و خیلیم امیدوارانه دارن ادامه میدن اگه میخوای پشت بمونی فعلا مباحث مشترکو بخون تا ببینم چی پیش میاد

----------


## _Joseph_

> مرسی از راهنماییتون، امسال الحمدلله عربی و 2 7 زدم. عربی شنیدم قواعدش کمتر از نظام قدیمه، درسته؟
> شما مباحث مشترک و میدونی چیا هستند ، همه درسا رو میخوام بدونم؟


خیلی عالیه درصدتون امیدوار باشین برای 100 انشالله
بله.کلا نظام جدید یه جورایی زیرمجموعه و چکیده نظام قدیمه و در همه دروس سبک تر شده من الآن که دارم میخونم قشنک کمتر شدن مطالب رو حس میکنم مخصوصا در ادبیات 
برای مباحث مشترک میتونید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید

مباحث مشتر بین دو نظام

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها اصلا هیچ احتمالی نداره که نظام قدیم تمدید شه؟؟؟!!!
> من نظام قدیم میخوام


ببینید منم خیلی میخواستم نظام قدیم باشه برای سال بعد ولی دیگه نیست واقعا و توصیه میکنم از این حاشیه بیایید بیرون 
نظام جدید حجم مطالب اش خیلی کمتر و آسونتره
تنها مشکل فقط قیمت منابع هست که اونم واقعا خیلی سخته من خودم واقعا قرض گرفتم یکی از آشنایان و به جز مادرم هم هیشکی نمیدونه تغییر نظام دادم و کتاب خریدم
اگه مشکل مالی ندارین هیچ غمی نداشته باشین با خیال راحت نظام جدید شرکت کنید

----------


## Bahar1377

> خیلی عالیه درصدتون امیدوار باشین برای 100 انشالله
> بله.کلا نظام جدید یه جورایی زیرمجموعه و چکیده نظام قدیمه و در همه دروس سبک تر شده من الآن که دارم میخونم قشنک کمتر شدن مطالب رو حس میکنم مخصوصا در ادبیات 
> برای مباحث مشترک میتونید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید
> 
> مباحث مشتر بین دو نظام


خداخیرت بده، ممنونم

----------


## Bahar1377

> ببینید منم خیلی میخواستم نظام قدیم باشه برای سال بعد ولی دیگه نیست واقعا و توصیه میکنم از این حاشیه بیایید بیرون 
> نظام جدید حجم مطالب اش خیلی کمتر و آسونتره
> تنها مشکل فقط قیمت منابع هست که اونم واقعا خیلی سخته من خودم واقعا قرض گرفتم یکی از آشنایان و به جز مادرم هم هیشکی نمیدونه تغییر نظام دادم و کتاب خریدم
> اگه مشکل مالی ندارین هیچ غمی نداشته باشین با خیال راحت نظام جدید شرکت کنید


منم نگران همون منابع هستم که گرونه. البته من زیاد ولخرج نیستم. هفتگیامو جمع کردم الان یه ذره پس انداز دارم. البته احتمالا به سمت خرید منابع دست دوم برم.
خوب کاری کردید که به کسی نگفتید. این شکلی خودتون آرامش دارید . تو این دوره زمونه یه لیوان آب هم بخوری برات حرف درمیارن :Yahoo (21): 
موفق باشید انشالله

----------


## _Joseph_

> منم نگران همون منابع هستم که گرونه. البته من زیاد ولخرج نیستم. هفتگیامو جمع کردم الان یه ذره پس انداز دارم. البته احتمالا به سمت خرید منابع دست دوم برم.
> خوب کاری کردید که به کسی نگفتید. این شکلی خودتون آرامش دارید . تو این دوره زمونه یه لیوان آب هم بخوری برات حرف درمیارن
> موفق باشید انشالله


من دیگران اصلا برام مهم نیستن که حرف دربیارن برام یا درنیارن 
دوستم داشته باشن یا نداشته باشن ازم متنفر باشن یا نباشن دوست من هیچ وقت این رو فراموش نکن که ما تکلیف دیگران رو نمیتونیم مشخص کنیم هیچوقت و هیچوقت نمیتونی تکلیف دیگران رو مشخص کنی حتی تا آخر عمر   مثل اون ماجرای ملانصرالدین و پسرش میشه که میگه یه روز ملا نصرالدین با پسرش داشتند میرفتن ملا سوار خر بود و پسرش پیاده یه عده که کنار راه نشسته بودند گفتند اونجا رو ببین خودش سوار خر شده پسره داره پیاده میره چه سنگدل  ملا گفت پسرم بیا تو سوار شو من پیاده برم  یکمی رفتن جلوتر یه عده دیگه گفتن اونجا رو ببین چقدر پسر بی ادب و قدرنشناسیه خودش سوار خر شده پدر پیرش پیاده داره میره اه اه  ملا گفت پسرم بزار هر دو تا مون سوار بشیم هردوتاشون سوار شدن باز یکمی که رفتن جلوتر یه عده دیگه گفتن این دو تا رو ببین چقدر سنگدل ان دوتایی سوار اون خر بیچاره شدن الآغ این دو تا هستن نه اونا   ملا گفت پسرم بیا اصلا هر دو تا پساده بریم خر هم خودش پیاده بیاد راحت بشیم از حرف این مردم  اینکار رو کردن و رفتن یکم جلوتر یه عده دیگه بودن گفتن بین دو احمق رو ببین خر دارن ولی دارن پیاده میرن  :Yahoo (20): 
پس ما نمیتونیم تکلیف دیگران رو مشخص کنیم ما فقط و فقط میتوانیم تکلیف خودمون رو روشن کنیم و لاغیر پس نکلیف خودت رو مشخص کن ببخشید که طولانی شد

----------


## nikman

> خداخیرت بده، ممنونم


بانو جان،میشه بفرمایید چرا میخوای وارد باتلاق پشت کنکوری بشی؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## nikman

> ببینید منم خیلی میخواستم نظام قدیم باشه برای سال بعد ولی دیگه نیست واقعا و توصیه میکنم از این حاشیه بیایید بیرون 
> نظام جدید حجم مطالب اش خیلی کمتر و آسونتره
> تنها مشکل فقط قیمت منابع هست که اونم واقعا خیلی سخته من خودم واقعا قرض گرفتم یکی از آشنایان و به جز مادرم هم هیشکی نمیدونه تغییر نظام دادم و کتاب خریدم
> اگه مشکل مالی ندارین هیچ غمی نداشته باشین با خیال راحت نظام جدید شرکت کنید


رفیق جان،این همه پشت کنکور موندن ،مثل موندن توی باتلاقی می مونه که امیدی به بیرون رفتن داری ولی وضعیت بدتر میشه!
مگه چقدر عمر میکنی که امسال هم بخوای پشت کنکور بمونی؟مگه رتبت چند شده رفیق

----------


## _Joseph_

> رفیق جان،این همه پشت کنکور موندن ،مثل موندن توی باتلاقی می مونه که امیدی به بیرون رفتن داری ولی وضعیت بدتر میشه!
> مگه چقدر عمر میکنی که امسال هم بخوای پشت کنکور بمونی؟مگه رتبت چند شده رفیق


اعتقادی به باتلاق ندارم هر پند تو باتلاق هم باشی باید تلاش کنی و اگه نا امید بشی حتما غرق خواهی شد در مورد عمر هم هیچکس نمیدونه تا کی زنده ام ولی تا جایی که زنده ام اونجوری که میخوام زندگی میکنم و من انتخابم این بود که اینبار هم پشت بمونم همانطور که انتخاب شما پشت کنکور نماندن بود و من هم به انتخابتون احترام میزارم انتخاب من هم پشت کنکور ماندن بود فکر نمیکنم اینقدر پیچیده باشد در مورد این هم که میگن از همسن و سالات عقب میافتی من یه سوالی دارم میشه ازتون بپرسم خط پایان کجاست؟؟و کی به خط پایان زسیده و من عقب موندم؟ آیا بیل گیتس رسیده؟؟ وارن بافت چطور ؟ جف بزوس چطور؟ اگر رسیدن پس چرا دارن باز حتی بیشتر از قبل تلاش میکنن و امیدوارن؟

----------


## dr.eliot

> اعتقادی به باتلاق ندارم هر پند تو باتلاق هم باشی باید تلاش کنی و اگه نا امید بشی حتما غرق خواهی شد در مورد عمر هم هیچکس نمیدونه تا کی زنده ام ولی تا جایی که زنده ام اونجوری که میخوام زندگی میکنم و من انتخابم این بود که اینبار هم پشت بمونم همانطور که انتخاب شما پشت کنکور نماندن بود و من هم به انتخابتون احترام میزارم انتخاب من هم پشت کنکور ماندن بود فکر نمیکنم اینقدر پیچیده باشد در مورد این هم که میگن از همسن و سالات عقب میافتی من یه سوالی دارم میشه ازتون بپرسم خط پایان کجاست؟؟و کی به خط پایان زسیده و من عقب موندم؟ آیا بیل گیتس رسیده؟؟ وارن بافت چطور ؟ جف بزوس چطور؟ اگر رسیدن پس چرا دارن باز حتی بیشتر از قبل تلاش میکنن و امیدوارن؟


شما ول کن عزیزم بعضیا فقط عادت کردن تو هر چی این واون دخالت کنن شما تلاشتو بکن موفق میشی به حرف هیچکسی هم گوش نکن هیچ وقت هم عمرتو هدر نمیدی چون داری عمرتو برای اهداف وخواسته هات میزاری و بهشون میرسی

----------


## Bahar1377

> بانو جان،میشه بفرمایید چرا میخوای وارد باتلاق پشت کنکوری بشی؟


ببین تا حالا دیدی یه دختر پسر سالها پای هم وایستادن، چون عاشقند. 
من توانایی حسرت کشیدن و ندارم.نمیتونم تو اوج جوونی آرزوهام و بکشم درصورتی که هنوز توانایی جنگیدن برای هدفم و دارم.
نمیخوام یه مرده ی متحرک شم
میخوام داستان زندگیم و باافتخار به بچه هام بگم ، بگم که مادرشون هیچ ووقت کم نیورد
شاید خیلیا به خاطر اسم پزشکی میرن دنبالش
اما پزشکی همونیه که جنگیدن براش حالمو خوب میکنه حتی اگه نرسم. پزشکی همونیه که وقتی بهش فکر میکنم اشک شوق تو چشام جمع میشه.
نمیخوام موقع مرگم اهدافی که باید بهشون می رسیدم اما به خاطر کم آوردن نرسیدم ،جلو چشام رژه برن!

علی برکت الله

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما ول کن عزیزم بعضیا فقط عادت کردن تو هر چی این واون دخالت کنن شما تلاشتو بکن موفق میشی به حرف هیچکسی هم گوش نکن هیچ وقت هم عمرتو هدر نمیدی چون داری عمرتو برای اهداف وخواسته هات میزاری و بهشون میرسی


بزار بگن اینا منبع انرژی و انگیزه من هستن 
همشونو دوس دارم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nikman

> ببین تا حالا دیدی یه دختر پسر سالها پای هم وایستادن، چون عاشقند. 
> من توانایی حسرت کشیدن و ندارم.نمیتونم تو اوج جوونی آرزوهام و بکشم درصورتی که هنوز توانایی جنگیدن برای هدفم و دارم.
> نمیخوام یه مرده ی متحرک شم
> میخوام داستان زندگیم و باافتخار به بچه هام بگم ، بگم که مادرشون هیچ ووقت کم نیورد
> شاید خیلیا به خاطر اسم پزشکی میرن دنبالش
> اما پزشکی همونیه که جنگیدن براش حالمو خوب میکنه حتی اگه نرسم. پزشکی همونیه که وقتی بهش فکر میکنم اشک شوق تو چشام جمع میشه.
> نمیخوام موقع مرگم اهدافی که باید بهشون می رسیدم اما به خاطر کم آوردن نرسیدم ،جلو چشام رژه برن!
> 
> علی برکت الله


به قول یه عزیزی،علی برکت الله  :Y (588): 
هر چقدر دوست دارید بموندی،هر چقدر پول دارید خرج موسسات و انتشاراتی ها کنید،
نوش جونتون :Yahoo (8): گوش بشه به تنتون :Yahoo (8): 
شب خوش عشقا :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Bahar1377

> اعتقادی به باتلاق ندارم هر پند تو باتلاق هم باشی باید تلاش کنی و اگه نا امید بشی حتما غرق خواهی شد در مورد عمر هم هیچکس نمیدونه تا کی زنده ام ولی تا جایی که زنده ام اونجوری که میخوام زندگی میکنم و من انتخابم این بود که اینبار هم پشت بمونم همانطور که انتخاب شما پشت کنکور نماندن بود و من هم به انتخابتون احترام میزارم انتخاب من هم پشت کنکور ماندن بود فکر نمیکنم اینقدر پیچیده باشد در مورد این هم که میگن از همسن و سالات عقب میافتی من یه سوالی دارم میشه ازتون بپرسم خط پایان کجاست؟؟و کی به خط پایان زسیده و من عقب موندم؟ آیا بیل گیتس رسیده؟؟ وارن بافت چطور ؟ جف بزوس چطور؟ اگر رسیدن پس چرا دارن باز حتی بیشتر از قبل تلاش میکنن و امیدوارن؟


 :Yahoo (37):  :Yahoo (37):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (748):  :Y (748):  :Y (748):

----------


## Bahar1377

> به قول یه عزیزی،علی برکت الله هر چقدر دوست دارید بموندی،هر چقدر پول دارید خرج موسسات و انتشاراتی ها کنید،نوش جونتونگوش بشه به تنتونشب خوش عشقا


شاید باور نکنی. امسال نه مشاور داشتم. نه ازمون دادم. نه منبع جدید خریدم رتبمم خوب شد . پرستاری مازاد دانشگاه تهران میارم‌

----------


## 29149680640

> یاد بگیر قضاوت نکنی من پول منابعم رو از یکی از بستگان قرض گرفتم و حتی به پدر و مادرم هم نگفتم چون نمیخواستم بعد چند بار کنکور دادن شرمندگیشون رو ببینم و یا حتی بحث صورت بگیره در مورد تغییر نظامیاد بگیر باطن خودت رو با ظاهر دیگران مقایسه نکنی میدونم برای همه شرایط سخته حتی واقعا اگه بگم شرایط من از شما هم شاید سخت تر باشه پس نا دیده و درک نکرده قضاوت نکن کسی رو ولی چاره هم نداریم واقعا چاره ای هست؟؟اگه بری تاپیک های تمدید رو ببینی بیشتر از همه من بی پول و درمانده برای تمدید تلاش کردم ولی نشد که بشه الآن باید چیکار کنم به نظرت


ببین عزیزم تنها راه چاره برای نظام قدیم هایی که پول تهیه منابع ندارن یا کسی رو ندارن که ازش پول قرض بگیرن یا وقت این رو ندارن که برن دوماه کار کنن پول جور کنن فقط و فقط رفتن به بازار آزاده چون واقعا تهیه منابع سخته تازه اگرم کسی پول جور کرد به هرقیمتی به نظرم راحت 2سال زمان میبره تا یه رشته خوب قبول شه پس این یک حقیقت تلخه که باید بپذیریم

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببین عزیزم تنها راه چاره برای نظام قدیم هایی که پول تهیه منابع ندارن یا کسی رو ندارن که ازش پول قرض بگیرن یا وقت این رو ندارن که برن دوماه کار کنن پول جور کنن فقط و فقط رفتن به بازار آزاده چون واقعا تهیه منابع سخته تازه اگرم کسی پول جور کرد به هرقیمتی به نظرم راحت 2سال زمان میبره تا یه رشته خوب قبول شه پس این یک حقیقت تلخه که باید بپذیریم


این نظر شماست 
پارسال خاله من با ۳۴ سال سن و با یه زایمان که اسفند اتفاق افتاد تونست حقوق دانشگاه تبریز قبول بشه تو نظام جدیدی که اصلا هیچی ازش نمیدونست 
خواستن توانستن است 
واقعا کنکور چیزی نداره الکی غولش کردیم یه ماه پرقدرت بخونی به حرف من ایمان میاری

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> ببین عزیزم تنها راه چاره برای نظام قدیم هایی که پول تهیه منابع ندارن یا کسی رو ندارن که ازش پول قرض بگیرن یا وقت این رو ندارن که برن دوماه کار کنن پول جور کنن فقط و فقط رفتن به بازار آزاده چون واقعا تهیه منابع سخته تازه اگرم کسی پول جور کرد به هرقیمتی به نظرم راحت 2سال زمان میبره تا یه رشته خوب قبول شه پس این یک حقیقت تلخه که باید بپذیریم


شما نوستراداموسی که زمان دقیق قبولی رو میگی؟یه نظام قدیم اگه این نه ماه رو خوب تلاش کنه قبول میشه چون مطالب نظام جدید توی ۹۰ درصد موارد زیر مجموعه و ساده شده ی مطالب نظام قدیمن در ضمن من توی یه کانالم که پی دی اف کتاب تستارو رایگان میزاره از دیروز که نتایج اعلام شده کلی پست گذاشته از کسایی که به ادمینش پیام دادن و گفتن ما با همین پی دی اف های تو قبول شدیم و...کسی که بخواد قبول بشه میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما نوستراداموسی که زمان دقیق قبولی رو میگی؟یه نظام قدیم اگه این نه ماه رو خوب تلاش کنه قبول میشه چون مطالب نظام جدید توی ۹۰ درصد موارد زیر مجموعه و ساده شده ی مطالب نظام قدیمن در ضمن من توی یه کانالم که پی دی اف کتاب تستارو رایگان میزاره از دیروز که نتایج اعلام شده کلی پست گذاشته از کسایی که به ادمینش پیام دادن و گفتن ما با همین پی دی اف های تو قبول شدیم و...کسی که بخواد قبول بشه میشه


واقعا با این امکانات الآن هیچ بهانه ای جز تنبلی برای قبول نشدن نمیشه پیدا کرد البته 1 درصد هم شاید اتفاقات غیر منتظره بیافته ولی یه درصده و خیلی کم

----------

